# .22 TCM Cartridge



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I heard that Rock Island had a .22 caliber 1911 out. I thought that it may be a cheap way to get a .22 1911 to practice. I see that it's actually a .22 TCM cartridge, so I will not be buying one. Has anyone shot a 1911 using the .22 TCM cartridge, and if so, any feeding problems, and what kind of kick does it produce? It looks like a varmint cartridge, and I was wondering what real good is this cartridge for in a 5" handgun. I guess that I don't see what good it is for use in our favorite guns. I wish that they would have made a dedicated .22 LR, or at the very least a .22 Magnum.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

From what I've seen on youtube, the RIA 1911 in .22TCM is a cartridge that produces a huge fireball eaisly seen even in daylight. It also penetrates 1/4 & 3/8" steel plate, where a 9mm or a .45acp merely dents it. And doing this with little to no recoil. It's worth checking out. The ammo is inline with the cost of 9mm, from what I've seen.


----------

